# Daisy's friend Sadie



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggie, I am so sorry Sadie said goodbye so suddenly. If there was supposed to be a picture, it didn't show for me, and I would love to see her.

Hugs to you.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Maggie, I am so sorry Sadie said goodbye so suddenly. If there was supposed to be a picture, it didn't show for me, and I would love to see her.
> 
> Hugs to you.


my thoughts are the same,
god speed to the bridge Sadie...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Soo sorry to hear about Sadie. please post the picture again!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Were do the pictures show up ? it seemed to work but i don't no were the photo went ?

Maggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Sadie. The picture thing someone else will have to explain I do my pictures a little bit different from everyone else here. so I would just get you more lost.

Hooch


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have managed to add photo's on a new thread under Rainbow bridge as i did not know how to add photo's to the old thread i hope you love the girls as much as i did.
Any help on adding to the old thread would be great as i have wonderfull photo's of my girls.

Maggie

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Last photo*

This is the last photo i took of Sadie and Daisy on holiday just 2 weeks ago,
Daisy loved my Sadie.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely shots of Daisy and Sadie,so very sorry for your loss of dear Sadie.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear the loss of yr doggie!.
RIP,pretty Sadie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie and Meg*

I am getting a bit better at the photo's the small on the avatar is of my Sadie and Meg on one of their many caravan holidays with us.
But at least they will be playing at the bridge together now having sweet dreams of all the places we took them in the caravan.
I still miss them both like crazy and poor Daisy is missing Sadie very much.


Maggie


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet photos! Sorry to hear Sadie is gone.

Our sympathies to you and the family--remember to give Daisy a double-dose of puppy lovin' for us!

SJ


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope thoughts of your many memories together often bring smiles to you. Run free, Sadie, run free.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie*

I don't know if you believe in your dog coming back to see you but i have had the present of Sadie 3 times now and it's so lovely to know she is still around.
I knew it was not Daisy as she with my husband at the time.
But i still miss her very much never a day goes by were i do not think of her or shed a tear.
Daisy is getting a bit better also now she has stopped hiding under the hedge in the garden now she also missed Sadie very much as when we got Daisy Sadie was her mentor.
This is how much she loved Sadie not sure if i put this photo on this was just after we got Daisy.
Daisy let me know she was feeling a bit better by rolling in a field of slurry i did have golden dog now i have a black and smelly one and she soaked us when we bathed her.
But who cared she had fun and that was all the mattered.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sadie my Angel at the bridge*

Hi just wanted you to know how kind people can be on the site and how they understand your lose and pain Brinkleys mom did this for me.
And i still miss my Sadie very much and her best friend Meg.

Maggie


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

so sorry for your lost. I'm glad to hear that Daisy is doing a bit better...give her hug from us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute for a sweet girl. I know what you mean about them still being around, my yorkie is still with me. I can feel her beside me at night in her usual spot. 
I am so glad that Daisy is doing better. That picture is just so sweet.


----------

